# Sound Card Causing Static w/Ventrilo



## s37d (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, over the past few months, when I talk into my mic on vent all I appear to other ppl as is static. I've tested it on my own speakers and it is in fact static, very loud static. I bought a new mic but it didnt help. I'm guessing it has to be the sound card, as nothing else I've tried has fixed this problem. Any suggestions that I might try save for buying a USB mic of some sort? I could remove my sound card and use my mobo's onboard sound, but would rather not as its a decrease in quality from the SB Live. Thanks


----------



## Pimpskillet (Jan 12, 2006)

s37d said:


> Hi, over the past few months, when I talk into my mic on vent all I appear to other ppl as is static. I've tested it on my own speakers and it is in fact static, very loud static. I bought a new mic but it didnt help. I'm guessing it has to be the sound card, as nothing else I've tried has fixed this problem. Any suggestions that I might try save for buying a USB mic of some sort? I could remove my sound card and use my mobo's onboard sound, but would rather not as its a decrease in quality from the SB Live. Thanks


Hey there.. I've had that problem before and cant really tell u what fixes it. I've gone into settings and changed my driver from SB Live24 bit, to default device driver, hit ok, then undid what i did, back to the sb driver, and it seemed to work. If u look in this forum you'll see my other 'issue' with this sound card..


----------

